# New interval international "elite resort" designation



## sb2313 (Dec 2, 2015)

I noticed that some of the top tier resorts such as Marriott surfwatch in Hilton head are now rated as interval international elite resorts? I was curious if anyone had heard about this new level before now? It'll be interesting to see how this impacts trading power or if this just reflects already existing trading power in thier system.


----------



## happymum (Dec 2, 2015)

I noticed it for Hyatt Windward Pointe tonight too.


----------



## theo (Dec 2, 2015)

happymum said:


> I noticed it for Hyatt Windward Pointe tonight too.



In this particular case, the "elite" designation could be because very few *other* timeshare properties directly abut the runway of an international airport.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 2, 2015)

Interesting...  Ko Olina has the new designation. So do the Hyatt, Marriott and Westin properties on Maui. On Kauai, Marriott's Waihoai and Kauai Lagoons have the designation, but Kauai Beach Club and Westin Princeville Ocean Resort do not.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 2, 2015)

PamMo said:


> Interesting...  Ko Olina has the new designation. So do the Hyatt, Marriott and Westin properties on Maui. On Kauai, Marriott's Waihoai and Kauai Lagoons have the designation, but Kauai Beach Club and Westin Princeville Ocean Resort do not.



I looked at several Marriott's as well. Some have the new designation and others are still gold thingy.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 2, 2015)

PamMo said:


> Interesting...onder:  Ko Olina has the new designation. So do the Hyatt, Marriott and Westin properties on Maui. On Kauai, Marriott's Waihoai and Kauai Lagoons have the designation, but Kauai Beach Club and Westin Princeville Ocean Resort do not.


And in Scottsdale Westin Kierland Villas is Elite and Sheraton Desert Oasis is still Premier, as is Villas of Cave Creek. 

Four seasons troop North and Marriott canyon villas also make the grade.

Orlando Sheraton Vistana Villages (the only Sheraton to do so, surprisingly Steamboat does not make the grade) gets it but not resort. Marriott cypress harbor and grand Vista but not the rest.


----------



## youppi (Dec 2, 2015)

From II post
CEU,BUR,MAO,MSU,KTH,MSK,CXP,MFC,GVR,WSJ,WE2,WQ1,RWM,VRM,TYL,
LBP,MPN,VGR,WLR,ITZ,VDT,LX2,LQL,VDF,SPZ,AZB,FVE,FVA,AZS,GKR,GBM,
GBN,LXR,MCZ,DI8,MBE,GSE,HEC,RCQ,RDI,WKO,VLS,IPS,ITD,SMW,SMY,GP8,
GP7,WGC,WGX,SCT,ITV,BLK,ITB,CWX,TRM,
HYI,VBL,VB2,MDS,MPD,MRD,MR2,WDL,WMH,WMX,FSA,NCV,WSM,HWP,HCC,MMI,
MCP,MGV,MGR,HYK,MVO,MKI,MAW,MA1,HKB,MMO,MM1,KAA,KAN,MKO,MK1,HSL,
MGA,HNS,WNL,MGC,MC1,WRB,MCU,VTF,HYA,HMS,HBK,PPB,PMT,PM3,HRP,WRF,
MOU,MSW,HVB,MBY,MGO,MSF,MMC,MSE,MCV,WKV,HYN,HYS


----------



## youppi (Dec 2, 2015)

From II post
Elite resorts in the Caribbean:

CéBlue Villas and Beach Resort

Blue Residences

Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club

Marriott's Aruba Surf Club

Belle Mont Farm at Kittitian Hill

Marriott's St. Kitts Beach Club

Cap Maison Resort and Spa

Marriott's Frenchman's Cove

Grande View Residences at Grande Bay

Westin St. John Resort and Villas

Royal Westmoreland

Valentines Residences Resort and Marina


----------



## youppi (Dec 2, 2015)

From II post
Elite Resorts in Mexico:

Hyatt Zilara Cancún

Le Blanc Spa Resort

Moon Palace Golf & Spa Resort (MPN only)

Villa del Palmar Cancún Beach Resort and Spa (VGR only)

Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort Villas & Spa, Cancun

Club Intrawest - Zihuatanejo

Villa del Palmar-Loreto

Grand Luxxe Residence Club

La Tranquila® Breath Taking Resort Spa Punta de Mita

Villa del Palmar-Flamingos

Shell Vacations Club at Sunset Plaza Beach Resort and Spa

Azul Beach, a Gourmet Inclusive Hotel

Azul Fives, a Gourmet Inclusive Hotel

Azul Sensatori Mexico, a Gourmet Inclusive Hotel

Generations Riviera Maya, a Gourmet Inclusive Resort

The Grand Bliss Riviera Maya

Grand Luxxe Residence Club Riviera Maya

Cabo Azul Resort

Casa Dorada at Médano Beach

Grand Solmar Land's End Resort & Spa Cabo San Lucas

Hacienda Encantada Resort & Spa

Las Residencias Golf & Beach Club

The Resort at Diamante

Sirena del Mar by Welk Resorts

Villa del Arco


----------



## youppi (Dec 2, 2015)

From II post
Elite Resorts in USA:
Club Intrawest - Palm Desert

Club Intrawest - Sandestin

Stormy Point Village Resort

Grand Colorado on Peak 8

Grand Lodge on Peak 7

Westgate Park City Resort and Spa

Four Seasons Residence Club Scottsdale at Troon North

Added Dec 2 

Highlands Inn, A Hyatt Residence Club Resort

Shell Vacations Club at Vino Bello Resort

Marriott's Desert Springs Villas and Marriott's Desert Springs Villas II

Marriott's Shadow Ridge Villages and Marriott's Shadow Ridge Enclaves

Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert

Westin Mission Hills Resort Villas

Mountain Villas at Welk Resorts

Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara, North San Diego

Marriott's Newport Coast Villas

Westgate Smoky Mountain Resort & Spa

Hyatt Windward Pointe Resort

Hyatt Coconut Plantation Resort

Marriott's Crystal Shores on Marco Island

Marriott's Cypress Harbour

Marriott's Grande Vista

Sheraton Vistana Villages

Hyatt Siesta Key Beach, Hyatt Residence Club

Marriott's Oceana Palms

Marriott's Kauai Lagoons Kalanipu'u

Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club

Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach, A Hyatt Residence Club Resort

Marriott's Maui Ocean Club and Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas

Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club

Hyatt High Sierra Lodge

Marriott Grand Residence Club, Lake Tahoe (MGA only)

Northstar Lodge, Hyatt Residence Club

Northstar® Lodge by Welk Resorts

Marriott's Grand Chateau

The Lodges At Timber Ridge, Welk Resorts Branson

Marriott's Custom House

The Villas at Trapp Family Lodge

Hyatt Grand Aspen

Hyatt Main Street Station

Hyatt Mountain Lodge

Park Plaza at Beaver Creek

Poste Montane Lodge at Beaver Creek

The Residences at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek

Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas

Marriott's MountainSide

Marriott's Summit Watch

The Hammocks on Bald Head Island

Marriott's Barony Beach Club

Marriott's Grande Ocean

Marriott's SurfWatch

Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony

Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge

Westin Kierland Villas

Hyatt Piñon Pointe

Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch


----------



## youppi (Dec 2, 2015)

From II post
Elite resorts in Canada:

Club Intrawest - Vancouver

Club Intrawest - Whistler

Club Intrawest - Blue Mountain

The Cottages at Windermere House

Club Intrawest - Tremblant

Elite resorts in Central America:

None

Elite resorts in South America:

None


----------



## Weimaraner (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't see Marriott Lakeshore Reserve on the USA list above. That would be odd.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 2, 2015)

youppi said:


> From II post
> CEU,BUR,MAO,MSU,KTH,MSK,CXP,MFC,GVR,WSJ,WE2,WQ1,RWM,VRM,TYL,
> LBP,MPN,VGR,WLR,ITZ,VDT,LX2,LQL,VDF,SPZ,AZB,FVE,FVA,AZS,GKR,GBM,
> GBN,LXR,MCZ,DI8,MBE,GSE,HEC,RCQ,RDI,WKO,VLS,IPS,ITD,SMW,SMY,GP8,
> ...





Nice II search list.  Thanks!


----------



## sb2313 (Dec 2, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> I don't see Marriott Lakeshore Reserve on the USA list above. That would be odd.



Lakeshore reserve still shows up as the gold premier pineapple liking symbol, yet grande vista is elite... I can only assume this list is still evolving as that makes zero sense to me either.


----------



## Fairwinds (Dec 6, 2015)

sb2313 said:


> Lakeshore reserve still shows up as the gold premier pineapple liking symbol, yet grande vista is elite... I can only assume this list is still evolving as that makes zero sense to me either.



That is an odd one. Another one that surprised me was Timber Lodge in Tahoe is gold where the Park City resorts are Elite. I can only think that it might be accessibility from airport


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2015)

Just another gimmick from II IMO. I really don't see any difference between most of the elite properties vs. the gold pineapples. Old trade power practices will still be in tact and nothing really will be any different.

Or perhaps they will start to access an up-charge on the exchange fee to trade in to such properties? Nothing ever happens for no reason...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> I don't see Marriott Lakeshore Reserve on the USA list above. That would be odd.





sb2313 said:


> Lakeshore reserve still shows up as the gold premier pineapple liking symbol, yet grande vista is elite... I can only assume this list is still evolving as that makes zero sense to me either.



Perhaps the fact that Grande Vista has an onsite full service restaurant, where Lakeshore Reserved doesn't? Unless you count those at the JW and Ritz properties. I don't know II's real definition in determining what properties fall in to this category.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 6, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Just another gimmick from II IMO. I really don't see any difference between most of the elite properties vs. the gold pineapples. Old trade power practices will still be in tact and nothing really will be any different.
> 
> Or perhaps they will start to access an up-charge on the exchange fee to trade in to such properties? Nothing ever happens for no reason...



SFX already has  up-charges for Grand Luxxe and some other luxury properties. Don't give II any ideas :ignore:


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 13, 2015)

Lakeshore Reserve is now flagged as Elite.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 13, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Lakeshore Reserve is now flagged as Elite.



Only four resorts in Orlando carry this designation. Of which, three are Marriott's; Grande Vista, Cyperss Harbour and Lakeshore Reserve. The only non Marriott is Sheraton Vistana Villages. Would be interesting to know what criteria II actually used to determine these this new classification.


----------



## dominidude (Dec 15, 2015)

http://perspectivemagazine.com/1111...ds-resort-recognition-program-with-elite-tier


"Members at Interval International Elite Resorts will receive enhanced services, including specially selected luxury travel offers."


Any ideas what that statement above means?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 15, 2015)

dominidude said:


> http://perspectivemagazine.com/1111...ds-resort-recognition-program-with-elite-tier
> 
> 
> "Members at Interval International Elite Resorts will receive enhanced services, including specially selected luxury travel offers."
> ...



Sounds bogus to me. Any "offers" would obviously come at a price, and when something is for sale it's not exclusive. It sounds something like a "discount" cruise package or incentive to purchase a "specially selected luxury" timeshare unit.

The "Premier" designation was so watered down with vast differences between the top and the bottom. Another higher designation was long overdue but it's just a label. I would still much rather have it than not because I do quickly scan for only Premier when I am placing an OGS into an area with loads of properties.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 15, 2015)

At one point, II had something called the Chairman's level (or club) resorts.  Supposedly it was the top 50 resorts or so (ranked by Interval, I suppose).  The resorts were published for a while and then the list mysteriously disappeared although many resorts claimed to be Chairman's.  The criteria was also never disclosed.

I think it was just another marketing tool that II offered certain resorts so they could claim "the highest level" with the best trading power.  Resorts can point out the elite level while selling an off season studio claiming that the elite level means it will have the exchange power needed to exchange into other elite resorts and lesser resorts.  Trading power tests never revealed a blanket type  increase in trading power and I doubt they will now.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 16, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Just another gimmick from II IMO. I really don't see any difference between most of the elite properties vs. the gold pineapples. Old trade power practices will still be in tact and nothing really will be any different.



I totally agree.  I never pay any attention to the symbols anyway, since I do my own research (mainly here on TUG) on resorts before exchanging.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Dec 18, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> I don't see Marriott Lakeshore Reserve on the USA list above. That would be odd.



MTE. I can't figure that out.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jul 3, 2016)

Here are details on the Resort Recognition Program

*THE TIERS*
By meeting our already-high affiliation standards and being accepted into our network, all of Interval's member resorts are recognized for their quality. Those recognized as Interval International Elite Resorts, Interval International Premier Resorts and Interval International Select Resorts exceed our affiliation requirements.​

*Interval International Elite Resorts*




Interval International Elite Resorts are the very best of Interval’s network, providing an extraordinary vacation experience, exceptional service, and luxurious features and appointments. They are identified by the lotus, a symbol of purity and perfection​
Program brochure.
 ​
*Interval International Premier Resorts*







Interval International Premier Resorts, debuting as the highest level of recognition, provide an outstanding vacation experience, with state-of-the-art conveniences, and modern features and appointments. They are identified by the laurel, a symbol of distinction, high standards and status.​
Within this level of recognition, *Premier Boutique Resorts* provide an outstanding vacation experience, with excellent accommodations in desirable locations, and limited on-site amenities.
 ​
*Interval International Select Resorts*







Interval International Select Resorts provide a great vacation experience, and are distinguished by a comfortable and homelike atmosphere. As such, they are identified by the pineapple, a centuries-old symbol of hospitality, welcome, friendliness, and warmth.​
Within this level of recognition,​*Select Boutique Resorts* provide a great vacation experience, with comfortable, homelike accommodations in desirable locations, and limited on-site amenities.​


----------



## JudyS (Jul 3, 2016)

OutAndAbout said:


> Here are details on the Resort Recognition Program
> 
> *THE TIERS*
> By meeting our already-high affiliation standards and being accepted into our network, all of Interval's member resorts are recognized for their quality. Those recognized as Interval International Elite Resorts, Interval International Premier Resorts and Interval International Select Resorts exceed our affiliation requirements.​
> ...


Huh, that's supposed to be a lotus? To me, it looks more like a tulip in bud. Or maybe some sort of ancient oil lamp.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 3, 2016)

Only a matter of time before II starts charging an upgrade fee for this.

If they started the unit size upgrade fee as a way to "protect" owners of larger units, it would make sense to do the same to "protect" owners of higher tier properties.


----------



## youppi (Jul 3, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Only a matter of time before II starts charging an upgrade fee for this.
> 
> If they started the unit size upgrade fee as a way to "protect" owners of larger units, it would make sense to do the same to "protect" owners of higher tier properties.



And after that, it will be the seasons (TDI):rofl:


----------



## alexadeparis (Jul 3, 2016)

As explained in another thread, more points by resort classification is already happening to some mini systems members, like Shell.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jul 3, 2016)

While this doesn't completely answer the question, here's some insight from Perspective magazine:

http://perspectivemagazine.com/1111...ds-resort-recognition-program-with-elite-tier

The Interval International Elite Resort status is awarded based on a combination of qualitative and quantitative scoring elements, including:

A Quality Rating System (QRS) resort inspection conducted by LRA by Deloitte, a leader in the field of customer experience measurement

Elite Qualifying Criteria (EQC) points, based on multiple combined factors from location to luxurious features and appointments at the resort

A high Consumer Satisfaction Index (CSI) score

Additional considerations, such as  positive consumer reviews on external travel and leisure sites.

[Edit]  OutAndAbout has a link to a brochure above...it has a lot more detail on what is typically in an Elite resort.



dioxide45 said:


> Only four resorts in Orlando carry this designation. Of which, three are Marriott's; Grande Vista, Cyperss Harbour and Lakeshore Reserve. The only non Marriott is Sheraton Vistana Villages. Would be interesting to know what criteria II actually used to determine these this new classification.


----------



## CoryW (May 31, 2019)

Has anyone found that with the new Elite resort classification, it's more difficult to get the properties with a Premiere deposit in high season? I got Marriott Newport Coast several years ago before this newish classification and have not been able to get it since.

However, I have not yet tested the wait until last 60 days to try and land the Elite properties during high season (summer). Instead we've just used our deposit for lower season stuff like the Marriott Park City last summer and such.


----------



## pedro47 (May 31, 2019)

I do not see any Diamond, Bluegreen, Westgate or Shell Resorts in this new classification.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> I do not see any Diamond, Bluegreen, Westgate or Shell Resorts in this new classification.


This isn't a new classification, the thread is old.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2019)

CoryW said:


> Has anyone found that with the new Elite resort classification, it's more difficult to get the properties with a Premiere deposit in high season? I got Marriott Newport Coast several years ago before this newish classification and have not been able to get it since.
> 
> However, I have not yet tested the wait until last 60 days to try and land the Elite properties during high season (summer). Instead we've just used our deposit for lower season stuff like the Marriott Park City last summer and such.


I think it is just changing supply and demand. I was able to trade in to Newport Coast for next Memorial Day week, twice. Still not prime season.


----------



## CoryW (May 31, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I think it is just changing supply and demand. I was able to trade in to Newport Coast for next Memorial Day week, twice. Still not prime season.


Interesting. Thanks for the information! I guess the true test is summertime for me since I have kids in school. Wonder if there's any chance of getting any of the Maui Kaanapali properties within 60 days during a summer?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

